# Just depressed



## Thelostchild (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm lost in a world of madness, inner winding roads, and pathways with no endings. I don't feel anything. I'm just numb. I sit in my room with such gloom and sadness. My body just grows cold and numb. It doesn't matter. Nothing matters.

Is this what depression does to you? Makes you feel so many emotionsand you don't know why you feel them, or why they are there? I just don't get it. Its a nice day and I'm in a low mood irritable mood.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: just depressed*

Yes. That's a pretty good description of major depression, I'd say.


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: just depressed*

Oh my that nice spelling em.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2006)

Better now?


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 29, 2006)

Im sorry Im a bit confused as to your last post


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought you were lamenting your spelling in your first post, so I edited it to correct it.


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Thelostchild (May 2, 2006)

oh man Im starting to have an anxiety attack I hate this I feel sick to my stomach, my heart racing,im shaking. stop stop. awful


----------



## jkb (May 2, 2006)

Hope by now it has passed and that peace has returned.


----------



## Thelostchild (May 2, 2006)

Nope i wish it did. Im feeling self destructive, I don't want to do thissss..


----------

